# Phobia's? Best cures!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Wondered if anyone had such a horrible phobia, that they HAD to do something about it? I have a very strange phobia  and have tried hypnotherapy, which briefly made the panic and fear go away, but is now as bad as ever. So wondering whether to try a different hypnotherapist or another course of action, not sure what! Facing my fear? Aggghhh No thanks, sort of tried that before and not sure whether its worse because of it!

Any idea's? Have you been cured, what did you do. Will consider anything!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Please share what it is, I'm sooooo intrigued !  I'm also interested as I have a frog phobia I will def not be facing that one!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ooooh I wanna know too! Come on Ceri, spill?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Weebs  Gonna make ya wait til you come up with some help!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ceri is it something that you have to do/see or can you get away from not having to see/do it?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

If its a phobia about naked men Im happy to work with you and help you face it. 

Ok loooooook into my eyes.......you are starting o feel very sleepy............when I count back from 10 you will no longer be phobic of anything, you will have passed your phobia over to Debs

10

9

8

7

6

5

4

3

2

Only kidding Debs  


Seriously though I have heard that NLP - Neuro-Linguistic Programming is very good for phobia's


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been told that if you have hypno together with acu, then the acu will help to stabilise & reduce your fear.

HTH

Ronnie
x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

can always rely on weebs for a sensible answer!

and thanks for passing it on to me - ive got enough to contend with with my paperclips    But i get round that one by making everyone at work use plastic ones and refusing any work that comes my way with metal ones on     Eugh got the heeby jeebees just thinking about them  

Hypno and facing are the only things i can think of ceri


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, Big breath! no sniggering mind!

I have a major phobia about things in water. I'll try to explain! Ok, gimmee a swimming pool thats tiled, has a pretty pattern on the bottom, has filters, lights drains ..... wont get in it! they move on the bottom!
I will get in a pool thats painted on the bottom (if the drains etc are at one end i will just avoid the other end!) but say someone puts something in the bottom of the pool that i can see, FREAK OUT TIME!!!!  

e.g: Went on hols to Kos yrs ago, found a 'nice' pool painted so no 'distractions' on the bottom of the pool (drains at the other end!) then some fruitloop chucked a coin in (yes a coin!) landed near my foot and i freaked! 

The bath! this is where you can have a quiet snigger if ya must!  Fill the bath with water, get in bath but sit at top end of bath so my feet are NO WHERE NEAR the plug!, hence having a shower every day is easier!

Kitchen sink, fill it up and ask someone to stick their hand in to release the plug as i cant touch it!

You get the idea! very silly, very embarrassing, and longing for a solution.
Really desperately want to go swimming with Lissy but havent got the guts, so DH takes her and i watch 

*Rontuck * .... will look into the acu thanks hun along with a different hypno too i think! My last hypno (had 3 sessions) and she told me to do a pincer grasp whenever i felt like i was having a wobble!

Does anyone else want to join the "I have a stupid phobia" club? or are you too scared?!

Debs ... Paperclips?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Ceri - I have a flea phobia (bad bad flea problem at home a couple of years ago..yeuck!  ) & I was told to tap both sides of the back of my head 10 times & breathe deeply at the same time. See if that'll help (you'll have to dry your hands first though!)  

Ronnie
x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont think thats a silly phobia at all!!

Seriously I have a terrible phobia of confined spaces......epsecially potholing. Just thinking about it sends me into a panic. And my God you should see me when I get a tight top stuck over my arms and head, I run around screaming like a woman possessed.









Im the same with the putting my hand in the sink to pull the plug out.......but think thats more, I dont like any yuky stuff thats floating in the water.

Have a read up on NPL. Its having great success with phobia's.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Ron * ...  yea i will look a bit extra weird splashing about tapping my hands in the water whilst having a panic attack (in the shallow end) with a tea towel!!!    I will try it though seriously x

*Weebs * ... I was trying to work out what the heck po*th*oling was !!!! took me a min to work it out as pot holing! poth-o-ling poth-o-ling mmmm   time for bed i reckon!!! Whats NPL?? x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

The spots you need are around your ears & in a bit..if you tap it you can hear a hollow sound (no jokes about nothing in there please!!!)  

Good luck hun

Ronnie
x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

rontuck said:


> The spots you need are around your ears & in a bit..if you tap it you can hear a hollow sound (no jokes about nothing in there please!!!)
> 
> Good luck hun
> 
> ...


Think mine would be more of an echoooooooo. large open spaces and all that. 

Ceri now pay attention, I already said what it was above; Neuro-Linguistic Programming


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Fraggles * ... Thats really helpful thanks for that. I'll check that out for definate.

*Weebs * ... Oh yes you did too  I havent got my glasses on and its time to go up the wooden hill! But will investigate that too x

See, not many joing our unique phobias club!  Give it time!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok my phobia's are
flying never done it but too scared to do it, once bought a ticket to go on a helicopter pleasure flight at our local Air Day and whilst in the queue aiting to board the helicopter i htrew up on the lady in front of me

deep water, i have to be able to stand up feet on the bottom and head above water, i was rescued from drowning when i was 7 and believe this is where this comes from

seaweed even more so if it's in the sea as this was what caused my almost drowning, it got tangled round my feet causing me to panic.

the eight legged things that build webs whose name i cant even mention, if they are bigger than a pin head, i can't look at pictures in books or watch them on tv. When D was little and was on the floor on his playmate one was crawling towards him i sort of faced my phobia as i got my shoe and beat the life out of it saying 'you're not getting my baby' over and over, dh thought i had well and truly lost the plot as i had beat it so much with my shoe there was no evidence that an eight legged thing had even been there

cobwebs of the eight legged tings whose name i cant mention as if there are webs there may be one of them

lifts i hate them  but i can use the ones at the Alton Towers hotel, perhaps i should tell dh i need to go there for some cognitive behaviour therapy


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i gave the lady my ticket so she could take someone with her and i gave her the money to buy a new t-shirt from one of the stalls, i had never been so embarassed in all my life, my fear most definitely go the better of me.......... poor woman.

i also have a phobia of having my food or drink spiked, my exh did this  to me a couple of times, so i worry if i spot bits in my food and don't know what it is. 
i also get panicky if i haven't seen dh put my t-bag(in have pg pyramid and he has round ones) in my cup as i can only drink caffeine free (he drinks normal tea). If i dont see him do it then i cant drink the tea he makes me as i worry he may have made a mistake with the t-bags, I take my own t-bags with me when i go to friends or cafe's and i have to put my own t-bag in my cup so i know what i'm drinking is definitely caffeine free.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a phobia of birds. I'm fine if they're on the floor away from me but as soon as they fly I freak. 'Laughing moment coming' I think it comes from being chased by a turkey, yes a turkey, when I was little. 

I hope you find something to help you Ceri  

xx


----------

